# So what IS vaginal smell supposed to be like?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure it also varies from person to person and also depends on their diet but seeing the other topic reminded me about how self conscious I get about how I smell down there. When we were dating DH claimed to love going down on a woman but I could literally count the number of times he's done it which had me wondering if it's how I smell down there that had him backing away from doing that. He's an honest person and I feel like if I did smell he'd tell me but still. I always did feel self conscious about it even before anyone ever went down there. What does "natural" smell mean to you all?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Hard to define, it's just a musky smell... and that probably means nothing to you. :/

Best I can describe, put your nose to your leg (thigh) and take a deep inhale. It smells like that only stronger. I think it's a warm intimate smell... but that's just me.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> I'm sure it also varies from person to person and also depends on their diet but seeing the other topic reminded me about how self conscious I get about how I smell down there. When we were dating DH claimed to love going down on a woman but I could literally count the number of times he's done it which had me wondering if it's how I smell down there that had him backing away from doing that. He's an honest person and I feel like if I did smell he'd tell me but still. I always did feel self conscious about it even before anyone ever went down there. What does "natural" smell mean to you all?


Septic,

If you're concerned about it, I would just ask him. If there is a reason he doesn't do it for you often, you can address it.

Dh always calls mine "frosting." I could open a bake shop. :rofl:


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Browncoat said:


> Hard to define, it's just a musky smell... and that probably means nothing to you. :/
> 
> Best I can describe, put your nose to your leg (thigh) and take a deep inhale. It smells like that only stronger. I think it's a warm intimate smell... but that's just me.



I see what you're talking about. Gotcha.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Septic,
> 
> If you're concerned about it, I would just ask him. If there is a reason he doesn't do it for you often, you can address it.
> 
> Dh always calls mine "frosting." I could open a bake shop. :rofl:


I just asked him what he thinks and he said it's always been fine except for the time I had the flu, ha. But he's now all concerned with why I'm asking him. Probably thinks I got something now..sheesh..


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You're sitting right there with him? Now would be a great time to be completely honest with him. Say 'well it's been a long time since you've gone down on me and I just read something that made me wonder if my scent is the reason why'. 

You might just find yourself with one more "time" to count on those fingers of yours tonight!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You're sitting right there with him? Now would be a great time to be completely honest with him. Say 'well it's been a long time since you've gone down on me and I just read something that made me wonder if my scent is the reason why'.
> 
> You might just find yourself with one more "time" to count on those fingers of yours tonight!


Nah, he's hundreds of miles away  No action for me anytime soon.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm surprised 2nd_t!me iz_best hasn't posted in this thread yet.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

It's hard to describe the smell even though I can't forget it. Sort of a gamey chicken and sweet tea smell that either smells more sugary or like vinegar depending on how much you sweat. But even when it's sweaty it still smells kinda good! If I described that smell in two words they would be "GO TIME!!!!".

Why are you ashamed of the gift God gave you to ensnaire men with? Your vagina is like a man eating jungle flower that lures in handsome unsuspecting single men so you suck the life out of them and zombify them into perfect husbands with years of pheromones and psychological torture. I really wish I had one of those, I sure as hell wouldn't take that power for granted! 

The best we men have is a weird looking clorox and balogna smelling fruit that doesn't respond to vocal command and get's us to unwillingly fall for said dangeous jungle flowers and perform repetitive tasks day in and day out while those pheromones take over and smash our dreams of being with multiple prettier flowers. I don't know why we men go near it but god has a special place for those who enjoy the nectar.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> I'm surprised 2nd_t!me iz_best hasn't posted in this thread yet.


idk, i got nuthin :/


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> It's hard to describe the smell even though I can't forget it. Sort of a gamey chicken and sweet tea smell that either smells more sugary or like vinegar depending on how much you sweat. But even when it's sweaty it still smells kinda good! If I described that smell in two words they would be "GO TIME!!!!".
> 
> Why are you ashamed of the gift God gave you to ensnaire men with? Your vagina is like a man eating jungle flower that lures in handsome unsuspecting single men so you suck the life out of them and zombify them into perfect husbands with years of pheromones and psychological torture. I really wish I had one of those, I sure as hell wouldn't take that power for granted!
> 
> The best we men have is a weird looking clorox and balogna smelling fruit that doesn't respond to vocal command and get's us to unwillingly fall for said dangeous jungle flowers and perform repetitive tasks day in and day out while those pheromones take over and smash our dreams of being with multiple prettier flowers. I don't know why we men go near it but god has a special place for those who enjoy the nectar.


 LMFAO....how long does it take to zombify them? I've been trying but hasn't seemed to take effect. 

Gamey chicken and sweet tea...that makes me wanna gag, I'm glad you boys seem to like it though. I won't be taste testing any of that. I actually have a hankering for some hot Italian sausage.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> idk, i got nuthin :/


 I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> LMFAO....how long does it take to zombify them? I've been trying but hasn't seemed to take effect.
> 
> Gamey chicken and sweet tea...that makes me wanna gag, I'm glad you boys seem to like it though. I won't be taste testing any of that. I actually have a hankering for some hot Italian sausage.


Don't act like you don't already know how to do it! You set the trigger "good boy" phrase or ring the bell while you reward him with sex or affection over and over, and at the same time punishing bad behavior (without raising your voice insulting him). It's fairly simple when you realize men just want to feel good as providers in sex and marriage, and hate feeling like bad protectors. All you really have to do is make sure you tell him you love him in his love language and how good he makes you feel having sex as the reward, and punish him when he deserves it by pulling back completely. That's the simplist way I can put it without getting into manipulation. 

....And which would you rather I called it, stink bait perhaps or maybe sweet poison? Still, so long as it's a tastes good you can't Pooh away from getting his head in that honey pot.:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I find that hard to believe.


bad last couple days i guess.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Clorox and bologna?? ROFLMAO

Think it might be time to see a doc?


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> Don't act like you don't already know how to do it! You set the trigger "good boy" phrase or ring the bell while you reward him with sex or affection over and over, and at the same time punishing bad behavior (without raising your voice insulting him). It's fairly simple when you realize men just want to feel good as providers in sex and marriage, and hate feeling like bad protectors. All you really have to do is make sure you tell him you love him in his love language and how good he makes you feel having sex as the reward, and *punish him when he deserves it by pulling back completely.* That's the simplist way I can put it without getting into manipulation.
> 
> ....And which would you rather I called it, stink bait perhaps or maybe sweet poison? Still, so long as it's a tastes good you can't Pooh away from getting his head in that honey pot.:rofl:


 You have to come up with a better punishment for him, pulling back completely is like cutting my nose off to spite my face. I am a nympho after all...denying him sex is like a self inflicted drought...nope, gotta find another way.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> bad last couple days i guess.


 sorry it's been rough...hope that doesn't last long.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> sorry it's been rough...hope that doesn't last long.


thanks


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

The joke about the blind man wondering through the fishing market says Hi Ladies comes to mind jk sweet nectar is what i think


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Hubby and I talked about it some more when I called him and he was all about "why do you ask? Don't worry about it." I had to make up a reason like the roommate and I were talking about it. He had a hard time buying that but whatever. But other than the flu incident he said I'm good and that if he really had an issue he'd say so. I asked him why he rarely goes down on me and that I could count the number of times he did he kind of got quiet and didn't give a direct answer (maybe he was ashamed? Yeah right...) but he made a comment about doing it more in the future. Whatever, I'll see. He said I keep myself clean and that's what he's mainly concerned about. Then went on to ask me if he smelled bad


----------



## harpongs (Apr 10, 2012)

Its like saying what should water taste like.

No smell is good when we're talking vaginas.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

harpongs said:


> No smell is good when we're talking vaginas.


 Sorry gotta respectfully disagree there.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep, heavenly honey smell....


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! What a challenge! I LOVE the smell, but when trying to describe it verbally ... that's really tough!

I don't have anything to really compare it to. It's a kind of a warm, damp, smell that doesn't seem incosistent with smells I would get from other parts of the body. My nose is very sensitive so I can always pick up a hint of the urine smell even if she is fresh from the shower and has washed out all other smells. (I don't like it when the smell of soap overpowers the natural smells. I like what she naturally has there.) There are a few other aromas I can pick up lightly, and then there is the smell like from her natural lube if one of us dips our fingers into it while we are making love and she is really wet. (I love it when she gives me a taste of her juice while making love. She knows how much I love that, and sometimes will get some of her juice and rub it on her nipples to increase how agressively I will lick and suck them during lovemaking ... WOW!)

It all goes together and isn't like anything else I can describe. I can find absolutely nothing unpleasant about it ... in fact, I don't care how tired, distracted, or not in the mood I might be, if my wife does one of her little "Jump me" tricks like just removing her panties and hopping up on my face, I'm guaranteed to be instantly in the mood - it is that powerful. (I LOOOOOOVVVVVEEEE being jumped like that, and she knows it  ).


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> You have to come up with a better punishment for him, pulling back completely is like cutting my nose off to spite my face. I am a nympho after all...denying him sex is like a self inflicted drought...nope, gotta find another way.


Your husband must be a lucky man. Wish I had married a nympho instead of the stbxw cold fish that tricked me into believing she was one, and then later turned into a reluctant good girl to good to receive NSA cunnilingus... DAILY:smthumbup: Seriously, it was like a hostage negotiation that always ended in.... "well, ok", and then later "you always push me into things...". Ughh!!! It's just cunnilingus you should feel lucky!

You tell me how can I turn good girl into a nympho? Because the sexual hangups these codependent young good girls magically deveop three months into a committed relationship without me demanding sex daily is unbelievable. Must be the work of that jungle flower getting to my head of something.

To answer your question you don't have to cut him off of sex. Just do it doggy style or any position you use where you don't have to make eye contact and then don't let him finish. You'll be like "Ughh Ughh... wait minute I'm still mad at you. Go do those damn dishes and maybe I'll think about finishing you off afterwards.":rofl:


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Inside? Melon lotion with a hint of penny (copper?). 

Outside? My wife has no odor, other than the smell of warm skin. Lovely indeed.


----------



## harpongs (Apr 10, 2012)

strugglinghusband said:


> Yep, heavenly honey smell....


That's like saying my underarms smell like old spice.

You're not smelling HER you're smelling whatever she douched with.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the strangest ever, a myriad of different smelling lady gardens, oh how do the petals open, then succumb to the fall.

I would personally imagine that smell is maybe reflected in what the person eats and drinks.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

harpongs said:


> Its like saying what should water taste like.
> 
> No smell is good when we're talking vaginas.


So how's that attitude workin' for ya in the bedroom?


----------



## harpongs (Apr 10, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> So how's that attitude workin' for ya in the bedroom?


She doesn't smell and she tastes like water.

Works for me!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cloudwithleggs said:


> I would personally imagine that smell is maybe reflected in what the person eats and drinks.


if that was the case, a woman i used to know would smell like vegimite down there and i wouldnt have gone near it.
its much better than that.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I think the diet thing applies to men only.

I don't want to be gross or anything, but if you want to know what you smell like, just put your finger there and smell it, that would be a clue as to what your man is smelling.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

working_together said:


> I think the diet thing applies to men only.
> 
> I don't want to be gross or anything, but if you want to know what you smell like, just put your finger there and smell it, that would be a clue as to what your man is smelling.


Ha, that's what he said. He was like "can't you smell your own vag?" Yeah I can but what smell might be alright to me may not be pleasant to him so just wondering if he was ok with my supposed natural scent. He almost seemed offended that I asked. Gents, how would you react if your lady asked if you liked how she smelled down there?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If I go down for a few seconds and stop and get lint off my tongue, my wife will immediately ask, "Is it okay?" 99% of the time I say "It's perfect". It's definitely okay to ask your man that, it lets them know you actually care. If I was to say, yes, a slight odor. My wife would offer to wash off better. 

In my experience, the only time I have smelt my wife with any odor was the day after I came deep insider her. We no longer cum inside her vagina unless she is near or on her period.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cherries what else?


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> Ha, that's what he said. He was like "can't you smell your own vag?" Yeah I can but what smell might be alright to me may not be pleasant to him so just wondering if he was ok with my supposed natural scent. He almost seemed offended that I asked. Gents, how would you react if your lady asked if you liked how she smelled down there?


I think this may very well be the case. There is an interaction of hormones and pheromones that may very well make the perception a man has very different from the perception a woman has, or may make us smell something a woman may not. I'm not sure everything that has an effect on me is something I actually smell, but I know breathing it in has a POWERFUL effect on me.

I have actually asked her a number of times how the smell affected her, or what effects it had on her when I had been eating her, then kissed her. I'm very sensitive to try to make sex very pleasant for my wife. I actually derive more pleasure from her pleasure than I do directly from sex, so this is an important point for me. I think it's become something she's not only comfortable with, but seems to enjoy. I'm glad she enjoys it since it frees me to enjoy it without inhibition or without worry that I'm doing something she finds gross, but is participating with just to keep from offending me. (That would be a little different from willingly pushing the boundaries - something we still find ways to do and find new enjoyment with.)


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Nirvana--I smell sex and candy! I like working together's suggestion to see what it smells like, although I do get a visual of Mary Catherine Gallagher sniffing her fingers after touching her armpits!


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

> Ha, that's what he said. He was like "can't you smell your own vag?" Yeah I can but what smell might be alright to me may not be pleasant to him so just wondering if he was ok with my supposed natural scent. He almost seemed offended that I asked. Gents, how would you react if your lady asked if you liked how she smelled down there?


I would personally love that (especially with where we are now), But I would have to say "I can't remember, I'll need to head down there to check it out".


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My wife has a very faint almost non existent smell. It's kind of strange because before her I could always smell the scent of others. Never detered me from going down. It makes me salivate just thinking about it.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

As a husband who loves cunnilingus, it depends on the time of month. Most common taste is somewhat copper/salt like...


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Cinnamon mixed with whatever bath foam she uses.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Nirvana--I smell sex and candy! I like working together's suggestion to see what it smells like, although I do get a visual of Mary Catherine Gallagher sniffing her fingers after touching her armpits!


:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Bourbon, lilac and highlighters.


----------



## so now what? (Apr 13, 2012)

smell??? the taste is so exquisite, who cares?


----------

